# My Lab & my foster



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Here's Gunther being the gracious Host, sharing his favorite couch with my current foster dog, LuLu. LuLu is a black lab mix and has been with me since January 17 and is going to her forever home tomorrow (Feb. 7). Gunther is 82 pounds while LuLu is 35 pounds.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

That's so awesome! I'm glad Lulu got a forever home! :tongue: It's also nice that Gunther is a gentleman with your foster - our Mac decided he didn't want to have fuzzy foster kids here for a while....so we can't do that right now. :frown:


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

What a great picture! I think it is great that you foster dogs. It's such a needed thing and sometimes it is not an easy job and my hat goes off to you for it...

I'm so glad Lulu found a forever home, I'm sure it's going to be hard for you to see her go though....

Wishing you both the best!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

LuLu is my 24th foster dog. I expect to get another small female black lab mix on the 14th of february. I do miss them when they go. I keep in touch with alot of families that have adopted my fosters.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

What a great picture. I love the name Lulu... one of my cat's names is Lulu. What beautiful animals labs are! I had a chocolate lab awhile back and she was the best animal we ever had!!!!!! I want another one but we have enough animals for now. It's great that you fost. I give you a lot of credit!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Once again, Gunther shares the couch with our current boarder (and previous foster) Rosey. :smile:


----------



## pinkcircles (Jan 21, 2009)

how nice hope he's found a nice home.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes Rosey found a great home.


----------



## jeffitup (Feb 20, 2009)

Awesome!
Lulu is another of the lucky ones-great name-(motherinlaws black mix is also named Lulu after her own daughter).
Gunther is fortunate be in such a loving home.
We've recieved 3 rescue Irish Setter litermates who were previously serverely malnutritioned & weak-real sad. They have quite a road of recovery ahead & are doing much better now & will soon be going to new homes.
For all those you've helped-thank you for your dedication & love for your fosters!
:smile:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

Rosey is back here with me again this weekend while her family is on vacation. She made herself right at home - it was as if she had never left.


----------

